
Fun tech business books - admp
http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=1854
======
pcowans
Soul of a New Machine is one of my all time favourite books - a definite must
read for anyone who cares about how technology gets created.

------
IgorP
If we're talking fun tech books, this is the one for me:
[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Arduino-Getting-Started-
Sk...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Arduino-Getting-Started-
Sketches/dp/0071784225/?_encoding=UTF8&s=books&keywords=Arduino&tag=produc05-20&linkCode=ur2&qid=1356984079&camp=1789&sr=1-1&creative=9325)

------
IridescentBlue
Big book of hacks! [http://www.amazon.com/The-Big-Book-Hacks-
Projects/dp/1616283...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Big-Book-Hacks-
Projects/dp/1616283998/?_encoding=UTF8&keywords=tech%20books&tag=produc05-20&linkCode=ur2&qid=1356984704&camp=1789&sr=8-1&creative=9325)

